# Schlammspritzer beim Winterpokal



## puremalt (10. Oktober 2008)

Auf geht's Buam

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/117

Diesjähriges Ziel: 50-


----------



## vega970 (10. Oktober 2008)

Da mach ich doch mit 

Ziel: min. Platz 3 im Team

Grüße Vega970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (14. Oktober 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Diesjähriges Ziel: 50-




Der Antrag ist gestellt ........  ...bin aber jetzt 50+


----------



## puremalt (15. Oktober 2008)

Ah, endlich, der Namensgeber ist angemeldet.

50+? Du weißt doch, schnell radfahren strafft die Falten und der Dreck deckt den Rest ab. 


Einen Platz hann mer noch frei. Macht Winnie mit? Versehrtensport gibt glaub ich Sonderpunkte. 
Oder diesmal Oberaggi oder Kutscher? Oder dä Manderner Kolleesch?
Oder ich fraan mol dä Maddin aus Bebelsem, dä hat in Dingbert Interesse gezeigt.


----------



## vega970 (15. Oktober 2008)

Reines Schlammspritzer-Team sollte doch möglich sein


----------



## Klinger (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich will euch punktemässig nicht den Spass verderben...

Wenns an einem Mann scheitern sollte bin ich in der Ü-50-Klasse dabei.


----------



## vega970 (15. Oktober 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich will euch punktemässig nicht den Spass verderben...
> 
> Wenns an einem Mann scheitern sollte bin ich in der Ü-50-Klasse dabei.



Auf der Rolle brauchst keine Hände 
Wielang willst du eigentlich noch einen auf "Krank" machen.
Oder willst in Rente


----------



## Klinger (15. Oktober 2008)

Kein Bock auf Rolle!!!!

Rente wär nicht schlecht, aber wenn hinten nix rauskommt auch eher kontraprodutiv!

Morgen (nach 4,5 Wochen) kommt der Gips ab, entweder vom Doc, oder wenn ders überhaupt nicht tut, mit dem Kollech seinem DremelMulti, mir egal.


----------



## vega970 (16. Oktober 2008)

Kein Bock auf Rolle!!!!

Tandem oder abscheppen, Saar auf Saar ab

Unn wenns gar nicht geht wird einer zwangsverpflichtet

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (16. Oktober 2008)

"Abschippen" oder "abschleppen"?

Gibt abschleppen doppelte Punkte?

Wie schon gesagt, bei Bedarf mache ich im WP mit, will nur den Kollech aus Stadteil SB nitt vergräätze (schreibt man das so?)


----------



## puremalt (16. Oktober 2008)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich nehm dä WP net so arrisch ernscht. Und 50- hat sogar die CSU gepackt, un bei dene gibt's nur Krüppel 

Dä Teamerschte vom letzte Jahr hat natürlich eine Platz reserviert. Ich wußt nur net, ob du willscht.

Ich geh einfach davon aus, daß du in der zwoten WP-Hälfte wie wild deine 20 Kilo runnertrainiere willscht, un bis dahin nehme wir dich im Nikolauskoschtüm als Teammaskottsche oder im kurze Nikolausröcksche als Cheerleader.

Also, meld dich an, sonscht bin ich vergrääzt! Un ich schreiwe das so.




Soweit der Versuch eines Saarländers mit pälzischem Migrationshintergrund, saarländisch zu schwätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (17. Oktober 2008)

Seit 24 Std Gips ab und eingetragen!

Gehe jetzt in den Keller mein Rad entstauben.


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Oktober 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Seit 24 Std Gips ab und eingetragen!


Darf man das nicht früher?


----------



## Klinger (18. Oktober 2008)

@ oberaggi:
Der vollständige Satz wäre folgender gewesen:
"Seit 24 Std Gips ab, wieder nüchtern und eingetragen"


----------



## Klinger (23. Oktober 2008)

Seit Tagen quält mich folgende Frage:

Gibt Krankengymnastik WP-Punkte?


----------



## vega970 (23. Oktober 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Seit Tagen quält mich folgende Frage:
> 
> Gibt Krankengymnastik WP-Punkte?



Wenn du dabei ins schwitzen kommst, klar  2 Punkte
reicht aber nicht den 1. Platz zu verteidigen.

Wie siehts am Samstag aus, gemütliche Runde?

Grüße aus Baden,  
Vega970


----------



## Klinger (23. Oktober 2008)

Absage
Schon nach der Anfahrt wäre ich wahrscheins fällig für Liegend-Transport!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (23. Oktober 2008)

Kauf dir doch ein Liegerad 

Bei mir klappt's am Samstag wahrscheinlich. Muß nur spätestens 18.00 dahemm sein.


----------



## Klinger (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit so ner Abschleppstange für Kinderräder, und Du schleppst????
Wär doch prima Training für Dich!!!!!


----------



## vega970 (24. Oktober 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Absage
> Schon nach der Anfahrt wäre ich wahrscheins fällig für Liegend-Transport!!



Moin,

tuts noch weh  oder warum jammerst du so 

du weisst doch, wir nehmen Rücksicht auf die Lahmen 

es wird immer gewartet, spätestens in der EWH
Kutscher schlepp dich bis zum Treffpunkt, das merkt der gar nicht

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Klinger (30. Oktober 2008)

Noch 3 Tage und dann montags direkt Krankengymnastik, das gibt Punkte!!!!


----------



## vega970 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

müssen wir uns da noch gemeinsam einstemmen 
 oder startet jeder für sich.


----------



## vega970 (3. November 2008)

Hallo Herr Dreiradchampion,


so ist's richtig  

um 05:00 ist er los zum Punkte sammeln 

Grüße aus Baden


----------



## Klinger (4. November 2008)

Habe dann doch Punkte ohne Krankengymnastik eingetragen.
Ich dachte immer unser Team besteht aus 5 Schlamm-Spritzern?

Und wann war noch gleich die Eröffnungsveranstaltung?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (5. November 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer unser Team besteht aus 5 Schlamm-Spritzern?




Klappt doch mit euch dreien auch schon ganz gut 

Bei mir hat sich termingerecht mal wieder eine Erkältung eingeschlichen  und als währe das nicht genug muss ich auch noch an den beiden nächsten Samstagen arbeiten  :kotz:

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben   ...ich werd´ euch schon noch unterstützen (mit dem einen oder anderen Punkt  )


----------



## vega970 (10. November 2008)

Unser "Invalide" führt die Tabelle an.

Super Leistung Herr Klinger.


----------



## Klinger (10. November 2008)

Ich kann (wills) mir halt nicht leisten auf meinen 5 Kg Übergewicht sitzen zu bleiben! 
Und zur Arbeit und ins Städele fahre ich eh nur mit dem Radl weil ich mir den teuren Sprit nicht mehr leisten will: das gesparte Geld lege ich, auch im Hinblick auf die Finanzkrise, zukunftssicher in Promille und Kalorien an.

So, jetzt habt ihr alle den Plan!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (10. November 2008)

Melde mich zurück aus Kölle.

Dunnakeil Männer, da wart ihr ja schon ganz schön fleißig. 
Und ich bin erstaunt, was heutzutage die Krankengymnastik so alles bewirken kann.

Aber nur 5 kg? Da passt das Nikolauskostüm aber noch nicht.

Und in Promille zu rechnen hat schon immer mehr gebracht als in Prozent. Das kann ich als Ex-Promille-Biking-Club-(für's Akuverz: PBC)-Mitglied nur bestätigen.


----------



## Klinger (11. November 2008)

Habe heute die VorzÃ¼ge der Gleitzeit ausgenutzt und noch ein paar WP-Punkte gesammelt und dabei eine interessante HÃ¼tte gefunden: Weizen kostet unglaubliche 1,5â¬ (die 500ml-Ampulle!!)
FÃ¼r die GPS-Freaks: POI bei 49 16,050N 7 00,975E
FÃ¼r alle anderen:*AKUVERZ*

@puremalt: dann sind wohl PCB Promille-Club-Biker, oder?

@all: gibts schon erste Anzeichen bezÃ¼glich eines Termins fÃ¼r die offizielle WP-ErÃ¶ffnungsfeier oder fÃ¤llt das auf Karfreitag 2009 zusammen mit der 100-Punkte-Party des WP-Letzten? (Dann kann der Dreiradchamp garantiert wieder nicht teilnehmen!!!)


----------



## vega970 (12. November 2008)

Hi,

was stellst du dir vor, Feier während der Sa-Tour oder extra Sa-Abend (oder auch Fr.) mit einem Essen.  (W, W und G.)

Verbunden mit Bilder und Videoabend AlpenX. 

Im Gasthaus Ormesheim gibt es da ein schönes NZ. 

Grüße


----------



## Klinger (12. November 2008)

In der Reihenfolge!


----------



## vega970 (12. November 2008)

Dann fangen wir am Samstag mit der 1. Teil an


----------



## Oberaggi (12. November 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Habe heute die Vorzüge der Gleitzeit ausgenutzt und noch ein paar WP-Punkte gesammelt und dabei eine interessante Hütte gefunden: Weizen kostet unglaubliche 1,5 (die 500ml-Ampulle!!)
> Für die GPS-Freaks: POI bei 49 16,050N 7 00,975E
> Für alle anderen:*AKUVERZ*
> 
> ...



Zur Hütte würde ich mal Petri Heil sagen und Haldentour!

Die Feier dann so wie letztes Jahr und gerne wieder an einem Freitag im Dezember.


----------



## Klinger (13. November 2008)

Wir müssten aber damit rechnen uns raus zu sitzen weil die Petri Heilis die Hütte zumindest zeitweise in eine Räucherkammer verwandeln.
Ansonsten könntest Du beim Jauch mitmachen.....


----------



## Klinger (17. November 2008)

... dann wird wohl am Sa die erste 100er-Runde fällig!
Und das schon direkt nach der offiziellen Eröffnungsfeier.


----------



## Oberaggi (17. November 2008)

Du scheinst ja alleine die Fahne hoch zu halten. 
Strengt euch gefälligst mal an, jetzt wo das ganze Saarland auf euch schaut.
Und erweckt das Phantom zum Leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (17. November 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Welches Phantom


----------



## Oberaggi (17. November 2008)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Welches Phantom



Ich denke "es" wird es schon wissen.


----------



## Klinger (18. November 2008)

Gabs da nicht mal sowas wie "Der dritte (fünfte) Mann" ?
Oder verwechsele ich das jetzt mit "Die vier von der Tankstelle"?
Oder "Moses und die fünf Gebote"?


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2008)

Oder die beiden vier heiligen drei Könige


----------



## vega970 (18. November 2008)

Nach Drei in der EWH sind die Beiden auch schon mal Vierodder


----------



## puremalt (22. November 2008)

Heyho, die Schlammspritzer punkten jetzt in voller Teamstärke 
Demnächst wird Platz 100 geknackt.
Dann gibt's für die 5 H3K FreiWB. Folgt einfach dem Stern. Und ihr werdet ein Bier finden an einer Theke, umgeben von Brezeln, gezapft in einer einfachen Hütte. Wie uns die Alten sungen, Bikern einst kundgemacht, von Paulanern......Hajejujah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (23. November 2008)

*Das Phantom ist erwacht!*

Waren wir zu laut?​


----------



## Oberaggi (23. November 2008)

Und ich hab's gesehen!!! 

Aber der Winterpokal motiviert schon sehr, bis auf das Phantom haben alle vor dem Wetter kapituliert


----------



## Klinger (23. November 2008)

Hättest Du mal vorher im WP geguckt: habe heute ein paar Pünktchen gesammelt!


----------



## Oberaggi (23. November 2008)

Willst mich wohl veräppeln, das Bild ist nicht von heute, ist ja gar kein Schnee drauf!!!
Und als ob du ohne WP daheim geblieben wärst?


----------



## vega970 (23. November 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Und ich hab's gesehen!!!
> 
> Aber der Winterpokal motiviert schon sehr, bis auf das Phantom haben alle vor dem Wetter kapituliert



Wenn Mann 3 Wochen pennt, muss Mann halt bei Schnee raus

Außerdem geht dich das hier überhaupt nichts an, WinterPokalVerweiger!!!


----------



## Klinger (24. November 2008)

Mist, er hats gemerkt!
Habe Mann mit Hund im Wald getroffen, der hat gefragt ob ich alleine wäre. 
Normalerweise würde die MTBler doch immer im Rudel auftreten. 
Antwort: aber nicht die Mandelbachtaler Weicheier, So morgen um 10 im Schnee....


----------



## vega970 (7. Dezember 2008)

Schaffen wir heute u 100 ??

Bei meinem Eintrag waren wir bei 111 ( da gibts aber nix)


----------



## Klinger (7. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie fahren wir da nicht voll Schmackes, meistens nur mit 4/5.
Phantom erwacht, Otto fort.


----------



## puremalt (7. Dezember 2008)

86!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:daumen


----------



## vega970 (28. Dezember 2008)

Die ersten 1000 Punkte werden dieses Jahr noch erreicht, odder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (28. Dezember 2008)

Ab wieviel Minusgraden gibt's eigentlich Frostzuschlag bei den Punkten?


----------



## vega970 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ganz schön anstrengend so ein Urlaub.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen O-dorf.


----------



## Klinger (7. Januar 2009)

Du bist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, denk dran!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Januar 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Du bist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, denk dran!!!



Respekt Vega !!

Dank deines Traningseifers sind wir wieder an den Köllervalley´s vorbeigezogen 
(ist ja ein richtig spannendes Rennen) 

Stellt euch mal vor Dreirad und ich könnten so wie wir wollen.... wir wären locker unter den ersten 30 

Weiß jemand wann Oddo wieder kommt 
Bei mir sieht´s z.Zt. auch nicht so gut aus, ich wed´ wohl diese Woche auch noch nicht fahren können


----------



## vega970 (23. Januar 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> 86!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:daumen



Das waren noch Zeiten

angreifen Nr. 4 und 5 , Platz drei kann ich halbtags ohne Anstrengung verteidigen
Langweilig ohne Verfolger
Grüße, 
gehe jetzt spinnen und Krafttrainig, wie wäre es mal mit einem kostenlosen Schnupperstündchen bei dem Wetter


----------



## Schlammspritzer (23. Januar 2009)

vega970 schrieb:


> Langweilig ohne Verfolger



Ist doch wie immer



vega970 schrieb:


> angreifen Nr. 4  wie wäre es mal mit einem kostenlosen Schnupperstündchen bei dem Wetter



Ich greife da lieber auf der Strecke an  

Morgen gibt´s sicher wieder genug zu spritzen fährt jemand mit  (soll ja nicht mehr regnen )


----------



## vega970 (23. Januar 2009)

Gib der Natur auch eine Chance, schon den Wald bei dem Wetter.
Fahr mal wieder Strasse


----------



## vega970 (28. Januar 2009)

Dank deines Traningseifers sind wir wieder an den Köllervalley´s vorbeigezogen 
(ist ja ein richtig spannendes Rennen) 

20 Plätze vor uns


----------



## Klinger (29. Januar 2009)

@ dreiradchampion:
Schön das du wieder punktest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (29. Januar 2009)

Hey, super. Willkommen zurück im Team.


----------

